# Give me all you got



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

3fingervic said:


> Nick, thanks for the advice. Do you think if I did buy a progressive I would run into problems. I agree it would be over kill, for what I'm going to do right now. A few friends offered to give me a few bucks if I would reload .40 cals for them. I told them they'd have to buy the dies and components. I'm pretty convinced I want the progressive, unless it won't do a good job on rifle round.


Your learning curve will be steeper. In addition to learning good loading techniques you will be learning how to tinker with a progressive in order to keep it running smoothly.

It's kind of like buying the big 3/4 ton dually just for running into town once a week to pick up groceries on the grounds that someday you may find yourself in a situation where you might want to pick up a couple sheets of plywood at the hardware store. It will work, but it's not a very efficient use of resources given the shooting regime you describe. 

You asked for advice. I gave it. It's your money. Spend it however you want. Let us know how it works out.

If you do go with the progressive...
- Changing cartridges isn't difficult, but switching back and forth between large and small primer cartridges makes those changes a bit more work.
- Dillon recommends against the use of certain brands of primers (CCI?). This may or may not complicate supply problems, depending on what is most commonly available in your area.
- Running a progressive implies throwing charges with a volume measure rather than weighing them. You will get more uniform results with the thrower by sticking with the ball powders and shying away from the stick rifle powders.

Carbide dies are good and well worth the extra cost but only available for straight walled handgun cartridges. They are not an option for bottleneck rifle cartridges.

-na


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

3fingervic said:


> HTC,If I got the progressive could I use it as a single stage? The dillon seems so easy to set up with the die plate. I figured I could just set up the plate for one cal. then if I started to shoot another cal. I'd buy another plate and the dies and it would be all set. The dillon seems to be the best of all worlds. I guess what I'm saying is it may be over kill, but I don't think the quality of the loads will suffer. Thanks for your input. If cost is a factor I will probably by a single stage, and know it will do what I need it to.
> 
> Can someone give me a little more input on dies? I did see some carbide dies that don't require lube. Are these worth it? I have a list in my head of things I will need and/or want. I'm buying a scale from a member. Check will be sent Fri.,by the way. I need a Press, Dies, Calipers, Reloading Books, Brass, Bullets, Powder, Primers and some assorted plastic bullet holders and small bins. What else should I be looking at?


 P.M. me when your need brass, I have some once shot brass for you, not a ton of it but should be a few boxes worth.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

3fingervic said:


> HTC,If I got the progressive could I use it as a single stage?
> Yes
> The dillon seems so easy to set up with the die plate. I figured I could just set up the plate for one cal. then if I started to shoot another cal. I'd buy another plate and the dies and it would be all set.
> For the most part this is true but you still may have to adjust your sizing die each time anyways for differences in the brass and your seating die depending on the bullet selected. None of that is a big deal.
> ...


Hornady One Shot Sizing Lube, I use it for all my rounds. I haven't utilized carbide pistol dies so I cannot speak to that but they have been around for a long time so I am sure they must work.
[/COLOR] 
Also, the Redding dies mentioned above are outstanding. However I use full length dies for all my hunting rounds. Neck sizing is generally for target purposes. Not a big deal if you only neck size however be sure to chamber them all in the gun your going to be hunting with to ensure they feed smoothly after they are loaded.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks again for the advice guys. Nick I'm going to look into the primer situation with the dillon machine. I get your point with the ball powder also. Is the ball powder inferior?


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

3fingervic said:


> Is the ball powder inferior?


No.


-na


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I bought a LEE Anniversary Kit 10 years ago, I think, and still use and love it. One thing I like about it is it forces me to focus on every step of the reloading process. I only deprime, neck size, powder load, bullet load, etc. ONE at a time. I am not in a hurry when I use it. It is the only press that I have ever tried so I cant comment on anything else. Keep us posted!


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

I purchased 4 of the individual tool heads for my 550B had have my most popular calibers all set to go. It makes life so much easier,.. pull 2 pins that hold the tool head in the machine, disconnect the powder measure rod from the seating point on the base, and slide the whole unit out. Then all you need to do it slide the next caliber you want to work with in the slot, drop the 2 pins back in the machine, change out the shell plate, reconnect the powder measure bar and readjust the throw cam setting and start loading all over again. 

The nicest thing I've found with this is the time you save in not having to adjust all the die settings for the caliber as long as your reloading the same recipe you developed for it originally and set it up for. Just reverify your powder charge is where it's suppose to be on your first couple rounds.

There's another thing someone commented on about not using CCI brand primers with the 550B,... I have been using CCI's primers ever since I had purchased my machine and there have yet been any issues with them. Maybe they have done something different to the auto primer dispensing unit since I had purchased my machine,.. I don't know but like I said,... CCI's are the only primer that I predominantly use.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

I watched a guy on youtube the other day. He checked the weight of a few rounds individually. Then he dropped ten charges and made sure it worked out to the right weight. 10 charges @ 65 grains =650 gains. It seemed like a good idea. Although, the scale he was using seemed a bit rickety.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

I got a deal from a guy online. Lyman 2 die set, and a couple hundred assorted brass pieces and a couple hundred bullets for $55. Still looking for a good deal on a press and some miscellaneous stuff.


----------

